# Staubgeschützter Rechner



## ZaNoPain ™ (12. Juni 2009)

*Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Moin, ich bräuchte ein paar Idean wie ich ein Gehäuse zusammen stellen kann was komplett Staub geschützt ist, oder fertige Gehäuse. Lüfterlos wäre auch eine Option. An den PC müssen aber 2 Monitore angeschlossen werden.

Muss auch Talkum filtern.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Was sind denn for Komponenten im PC ?

Davon abgesehen, würde ich dir eine Wasserkühlung empfehlen und großen Löcher im Gehäuse könntest du mit breitem Klebeband/Packetband zukleben, sofern du kein Gehäuse findest, dass so oder so schon "lochfrei" ist.

Mit Lüftkühlung wird das nicht wirklich einfach, zumal du dann mehrere Staubfilter vor jeden Lüfter anbringen musst und da wird dann auch keine Luft mehr durchkommen, um die Komponenten ausreichend zu kühlen.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Talkum? Wird das Ding bei der Verabeitung stehen? 

Wichtig wäre hier wirklich was da für Komponenten verbaut werden sollen, zwecks Wärmeabfuhr.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Soll ein Mittelklasse Rechner eingebaut werden, preislich soll nicht alzuviel ausgegeben werden. An staubfilter hab ich auch schon gedacht.. genauso wie an eine Wakü. Gibt es Mittelklasse Rechner ohne Lüfter?

C2D E5200
2-4 GB Ram
500 GB HDD
Grafik entweder onboard mit 2 Anschlüssen für 2 Monitore

so in etwa


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Was bitte ist für dich Mittelklasse? Werde mal bitte genuaer. Wichtig wäre was genau für eine CPU und ob eine Grafikakrte benötigt wird oder eine Onboard Lösung reicht. Wie gesagt, das muss man wissen für eine gute Empfehlung bezüglich der Wärmeabgabe. Denn Staubfilter werden dir bei Talkum nicht helfen. Das wird die Staubfilter sofort völlig verstopfen und dann kommt gar keine Luft mehr ins Gehäuse. Allerdings muss man bestimmte Komponenten kühlen, nur wie sehr hängt eben davon ab was drinnen ist.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Hardware wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Und jetzt müsste man noch wissen wie viel Dreck wirklich in der Luft liegt. Ist das nur ein wenig, oder fliegt das Talkum regelrecht herum?

EDIT: Hast du ein ATX oder MIcro ATX Board?


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Es ist noch keine Hardware Verbaut, ich bin grad bei der Planung was die Sinnvollste Lösung ist. Mainboard Größe ist egal... Gehen wir davon aus das der Dreck bei einem Gesunden Mittel Maß in der Luft fliegt.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Dann würde ich das CoolerMaster RC500 nehmen. Das hat kaum bis gar keine Lüfteröffnungen und hat vorne einen Staubschutzfilter. Den hinteren Lüfter würde ich allerdings dann ganz weg lassen, so das ein Überdruck entsteht durch den vorderen Lüfter. Dadurch wird vermieden das Luft durch andere Öffnungen angesaugt wird. Dazu einen passiven CPU Kühler wie z.B. der Scythe Ninja 2 oder Scythe Mugen 1 (nicht der neue 2er, der hat schlechte passiv Kühleigenschaften) Und eine passive Grafikkarte für den 2 Monitor Betrieb, das funktioniert leider nicht mit Onboard Lösungen. Hierbei ist es völlig egal welche du nimmst.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Schon mal bei Dell, HP oder IBM angefragt? Wie es aussieht, willst du den Rechner geschäftlich nutzen und da ist selber zusammenbauen nicht sehr vorteilhaft, denn im Geschäft kommt es auf den Support an, nicht auf den Preis.


----------



## Mexxim (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Staubgeschützter Rechner*

Also die einzig wirklich "Staubfreie" lösung wäre logischerweise das totale Abdichten des Gehäuses. Für die Kühlung käme also keine LuKü mehr in frage, ein extern montierter CapeCora + Wasserkühler im inneren dürften die sache ganz gut erledigen .

mfg,
Mexxim


----------

